# On one Scandal



## Yorkshirelad08 (19 d ago)

Hi Everyone 

so I’m looking to buy a on one scandal and abit unsure on size. I’m 5ft 6 with a 28/29” leg so fairly short legs. On the size guide on there website I’m inbetween a small and a medium. 
can anyone shed some light on how I can decide. I currently have a giant hybrid that Is a small and is a 16.5” frame where as the scandal medium is a 16.5” and the small is a 15”.

thanks
Tom


----------



## Entobiker (2 d ago)

Reach calculation that can be useful: 

Your height(cm) x 2.5= something like your appropriate reach in mm


----------

